# Dialer überwindet Schutzprogramme



## Devilfrank (6 April 2002)

Wie Trojaner-Info ( http://www.trojaner-info.de/news/dialer_warnkiller.shtml ) meldet, ist ein Dialer der Fa. Interfun in der Lage, diverse 0190-Warner zu deaktivieren. ---
Die nächste Runde ist eingeläutet.  :evil:


----------



## Heiko (6 April 2002)

Und sogar das Programm ist dabei, von dem mir ein Adultanbieter sagte, daß es das "beste" wäre und das einzige, das sich nicht überlisten ließe.

Wie sehen die Argumente jetzt aus?


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2002)

*Warner?*

Ich glaube nicht an solche Warner..... 
Das ist wie an den  :santa2: glauben.

Schaltet ActiveX ab. Braucht eh nur M$ für ....ja wofür überhaupt?
Lasst euch bei jedem Zugriff aus'm Web fragen, ob oder ob nicht....

Kein Dailer kann mehr ohne euren Klick installiert werden.
Besorgt euch ne Freemail-Adresse.
Am besten GMX.
Da kann man dann %Starcam.de eintragen. Damit sind alle Domains incl. Subdomains entgültig geblockt.
Seitdem habe ich nur selten Spam.....

Asgard


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2002)

Wie und wo kann man AktiveX abschalten?


----------



## Freeman76 (10 April 2002)

Hi,

im IE unter

- Menü Extras\Internetoptionen
- Karteireiter "Sicherheit
- Webinhaltszone "Internet" auswählen
- "Stufe anpassen" anklicken

Dort kann nun Active X "deaktviert" werden. Ich empfehle jedoch, dies erst mal zu testen und die Funktion auf "Eingabeaufforderung" zu setzen.

Kommt man nun auf Seiten mit ActiveX, so erscheint ein Meldungsfenster, so dass man immer noch selbst entscheiden könnte...

Aber nicht wundern, wenn bei Abschalten von Funktionen wie z.B. JavaSkript manche Seiten nicht mehr funktionieren :argl:


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2002)

@Freeman 78
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## technofreak (9 Mai 2002)

@Freeman 78

Was ist deine Erfahrung über die Defaulteinstellung vom IE nach der Neuinstallation von Windows?? Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen bis w2000sr2  waren ausnahmslos ActiveX signiert = aktiviert. (Offenes Scheuentor !)

Ich frage deswegen, weil an anderer Stelle behauptet wird, er stünde auf Eingabeaufforderung.

Gruß 

Technofreak


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Mai 2002)

@techno:
Kenne ich auch nur so. Grundsätzlich bei Neuinstallation ist ActiveX aktiviert, alle Cookies werden akzeptiert (außer bei IE6/WinXP). 
Offenes Scheunentor ist gar kein Ausdruck mehr. Freie "Fernwartung" würde ich das fast nennen. Schon allein die automatisch gestarteten Dienste z.B. Win2k, die eigentlich nie benötigt werden. Zumindest nicht auf einem StandAllone-PC. *kopfschüttel*


Gruss Frank


----------



## Freeman76 (10 Mai 2002)

Hi,

also, über die Standardeinstellungen des IE bei W2K kann ich keine Aussage treffen, bei mir läuft XP Pro mit IE 6. Hier stehen die Einstellungen auf "Mittel" und nicht signierte ActiveX Controlls werden geblockt = Standardeinstellung. Signierte ActiveX mit Eingabeaufforderung = Standardeinstellung.

Ich überlasse jedoch die Verwaltung von Java/ActiveX nicht mehr dem IE alleine sondern zusätzlich kontrolliert meine PFW.


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2002)

Hi,

da scheint mir der Hase im Pfeffer zu liegen! Endlich scheint MS gemerkt zu haben, daß der IE bisher auf "Scheunentor offen" stand. 
Da aber z.Z noch die überwältigende Mehrheit aller Windows-PC´s mit W2K oder kleiner installiert ist,
 gibt es also noch ein riesiges Potential gefährdeter User!! 

Also Aufklärung und Information ist nach wie vor Aufgabe Nr.1 

Gruß
TF


----------



## Freeman76 (10 Mai 2002)

Hi,

obwohl sich dieses "Problem" ohne weiteres mit einem SecurityPatch beheben lassen könnte. Evtl. ist in einem Patch schon diese Einstellung vorgenommen.

Hast Du alle Patches für den IE installiert?


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2002)

Die Einstellungen müßte man doch auch über ein .reg-File eintragen lassen können, oder was meint Ihr dazu?
Dann könnte man das .reg eigentlich auch zum Download anbieten...


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2002)

Hi Heiko und Freeman 76

es geht ja nicht um meine Wenigkeit, sondern um die Millionen von "Normalusern",
 die von security, patches, reg entries , ActiveX settings soviel Ahnung haben, wie die Kuh vom Sonntag!! 
Das soll keine Herabsetzung sein, im Gegenteil: die sind der Markt, denen wir unsere billigen PC´s verdanken!

Die sind doch die gefährdete Zielgruppe der unseriösen Dialermafia!!

Gruß 

Technofreak


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2002)

Deswegen ja auch meine Idee, entsprechende .reg-Dateien zur Verfügung zu stellen...


----------



## Freeman76 (10 Mai 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

das Problem ist nur die Erreichbarkeit der "Allgemeinheit". Wenn MS also einen Pacht herausbringt, welcher diese Einstellungen vornimmt, dann erreiche ich damit wieviel Prozent? 30, 40? Annahme: Der Standarduser liest in der Zeitschrift XY, dass er nicht auf die Windows Update Seite gehen soll (wegen dem Auslesen von Daten usw....). Also macht er es auch nicht. Damit lädt er sich aber niemals die aktuellen Patches, oder? Somit beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz  :roll: 

Deshalb geht Aufklärung über alles andere. Ein REG-File für die Einstellungen hat zwar den Effekt, dass der User sich um nichts zu kümmern braucht. Was aber genau passiert weiß er nicht. Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, der Benutzer soll zumindest ein bisschen begreifen, warum dies und das gemacht worden ist. Und das lernt man IMHO nur dadurch, wenn man es selber macht.


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2002)

Der Vorteil von .reg-Dateien ist, daß diese aus reinem Text bestehen. Es kann also jeder sehen, was passiert.
Manipulationen sind nicht möglich.

Was eine "Update.exe" letztendlich macht, bleibt ihr Geheimnis...


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2002)

*Re: Warner?*



			
				Walfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Dailer kann mehr ohne euren Klick installiert werden.



Ehh...

(1) Es gibt einige Seiten die einen Bug in der MS Java VM Benutzen um sich ohne Bestätigung zu installieren.

(2) InterFun benutzt ein Download-ActiveX-Control. Sobald dies einmal installiert ist (ja, da muss man einmal auf JA drücken) installiert sich der Dialer immer wieder.

Moritz


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2002)

*Re: Warner?*



			
				Walfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Dailer kann mehr ohne euren Klick installiert werden.



Ehh...

(1) Es gibt einige Seiten die einen Bug in der MS Java VM Benutzen um sich ohne Bestätigung zu installieren.

(2) InterFun benutzt ein Download-ActiveX-Control. Sobald dies einmal installiert ist (ja, da muss man einmal auf JA drücken) installiert sich der Dialer immer wieder.

Moritz


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2002)

*Re: Warner?*



			
				Walfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Dailer kann mehr ohne euren Klick installiert werden.



Ehh...

(1) Es gibt einige Seiten die einen Bug in der MS Java VM Benutzen um sich ohne Bestätigung zu installieren.

(2) InterFun benutzt ein Download-ActiveX-Control. Sobald dies einmal installiert ist (ja, da muss man einmal auf JA drücken) installiert sich der Dialer immer wieder.

Moritz


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2002)

*bloedes board.*

jo.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2002)

*Dialer der Interfun*

Schaut euch mal folgende Webseite an http://hot-world.de
Unter dem Link http://www.hot-world.de/chat/index.htm
wird ein Dialer automatisch installiert. Vorher den Browser aber auf höchste Sicherheit einstellen. Man kann machen was man Will der Dialer der Firma Interfun wird installiert.

Hot-World GmbH & Co. KG 
Matthias-Claudius-Str. 5 
41564 Kaarst 
Tel.: 02131 - 886855 
Fax: 02131 - 886951


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2002)

...you can get anything you want, at aliceses restaurant... :devil:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2002)

*Re: Warner?*

*Hallo Walfisch,*



			
				Walfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Schaltet ActiveX ab. Braucht eh nur M$ für ....ja wofür überhaupt?
> Lasst euch bei jedem Zugriff aus'm Web fragen, ob oder ob nicht....
> 
> Kein Dailer kann mehr ohne euren Klick installiert werden.
> ...



also ActiveX benötige ich z.B für das Herunterladen von PDF-Documente aber ich habe den IE 6.0 so eingestellt daß ich gefragt werde.

Das mit  *%Starcam.de *habe ich nicht verstanden. Neben meiner normalen Mailadresse meiner HP habe ich auch noch eine bei GMX über die tatsächlich viel Werbung hereinkommt. Kannst Du mir das bitte mit den Domains und den Subdomains noch einmal erklären ? Ich bin nämlich leider nicht so bewandert (kein Scherz!)

Vielen Dank !
Ralph Dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2002)

*Re: Warner?*



			
				Ralph Dietmar schrieb:
			
		

> *Hallo Walfisch,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Mensch braucht ActiveX, schon garnicht um eine PDF-Datei runterzuladen.
Netscape und Mozilla haben sowas garnicht drin und MS empfiehlt inzwischen selbst ActiveX zu deaktievieren.

Klick mal die PDF mit rechts an und dann auf Ziel speichern als...
Dazu brauchts kein ActiveX.
Alles was ActiveX heisst voll deaktivieren!!!
Java und Javascript kann man auch deaktivieren, dann geht zwar einiges nicht mehr, aber wer es dann nur auf einer bestimmten Seite braucht, kann diese ja zu den vertrauenswürdigen Sites stecken und dort andere Einstellungen treffen.

Wer ohne eine Firewall surft ist sowieso selber schuld!
Im Internet sind ALLE wichtigen Infos frei verfügbar, aber lesen müsst ihr den Krempel halt auch mal.

Tschau


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2002)

*Re: Warner?*



			
				Gast2 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ohne eine Firewall surft ist sowieso selber schuld!
> Im Internet sind ALLE wichtigen Infos frei verfügbar, aber lesen müsst ihr den Krempel halt auch mal.


Firewall != Personal Firewall
Firewall != "Stück Software"

Ansonsten: ACK


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2002)

*0190 und Co*

Hier wird heftig darüber diskutiert, wie man mit den Webdialern abzockt. Ich will das auch gar nicht herunterspielen, im Gegenteil.

Aber wenn die cleveren Jungs/Ladies nahzu jeden PC erst mal so (Webdialer) überlisten, was können die noch alles veranstalten? 

Dann bekommt das Ganze doch sehr schnell politische Dimensionen. Ich frage mich schon lange, warum darauf von politischer/juristischer Seite so zögerlich reagiert wird. 

Was wäre denn, wenn man mit solchen Dingern jeden PC, jedes Netzwerk, usw.. knacken könnte. Es muss ja nicht immer ein Icon auf dem Desktop erscheinen, und wenn, dann doch nur um von einer DLL abzulenken, mit der man sich den PC "offen" hält.

Was wäre wenn M$ und andere diese Türchen der Gattung Active X und co ganz bewusst - und vielleicht auf Anweisung - offen gehalten hätten?

Was wäre denn, wenn man in Ruhe abwartet, was die geldgeilen "Programmierer/innen" noch so entwickeln, das man dann, wenns offizell verboten wird, in alle Ruhe zum Spionieren einsetzen kann.
Das spart eine Menge Personal- und Entwicklungskosten.

Ja, was wäre wenn ...

Mir wird speiübel ...

Schöne (h)geile Internetwelten !!!!!


----------



## Freeman76 (15 Juli 2002)

Hi,

das ist die klassische Verschwörungstheorie


----------

